# Barn Owl help URGENT !!!!



## becky-c123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Our baby barn owl, is really close to passing away were trying to keep him alive by keeping him warm but he wont eat, either. He is really lifeless is there any thing else we can do to try and save him ???????
thanks


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

vets asap


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> vets asap


This.

I do wonder why this wasn't the first port of call for a bird that is 'really close to passing away'. :gasp:

*facepalm for humanity*


----------



## david mcglynn (Oct 14, 2009)

*barn owl*

how old is the barn owl


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

glucose in water would be a start given in a syringe


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Barn Owl help URGENT!*

Heat - hot water bottle, heat pad or if nothing else available, hot (dry!) Towels.

Glucose water administered with a syringe or dropper - little and often to rehydrate.

How old is the Barn Owl? Not a trick question - 'baby' can be anything from newly hatched to ready to fledge!

Any previous symptoms?

When did it last have a feed? What are you feeding it on? Has it passed excreta? Any discoloration on lower belly?

If you're vet is anything like mine - he's inaccacessible from Saturday lunchtime until Monday morning. Not all vets work weekends!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

duffey said:


> If you're vet is anything like mine - he's inaccacessible from Saturday lunchtime until Monday morning. Not all vets work weekends!


very true, but surely its better to seek a trained medical opinion (meaning possibly having to go to another vet) than follow advice of an internet forum that could potentially kill the bird if administered wrong or incorrectly by someone who it can only be assumed is inexperienced as they havnt said otherwise?


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Miss_Ferret,

Administering Heat and glucose water wouldn't kill the Barn Owl - or any other bird!

Many Vets have little or no knowledge of birds - and the remedies used by birdkeepers before the advent of any knowledge of avian veterinary science work!

I have come across numerous vets - some very good, some absolutely abysmal - including one who runs a specialist Exotic practice - I wouldn't trust him to treat a stuffed animal, let alone a live one!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thats entirely dependant on whats wrong with it, if its overheated (especially if its been kept inside) then administering more heat isnt going to help.

if its eaten something it shouldnt have, then glucose wont help long term.

my point being, we cant see the bird, we dont know how old it is, its weight, how its being kept and so on. we also dont know how experienced the OP is, and when a birds on deaths door is not the best time to learn how to syringe feed one properly.

there could be a hundred reasons why its acting in the way it is, i personally feel that dishing out advice that could POTENTIALLY be harmful without knowing far far more of the story is dangerous. so, until more information is known, for me the most sensible advice is consult an experienced avian vet.

if the OP chooses to take things into his or her own hands, then thats their prerogative, free country, their bird and all that. all anyone can do is advise, my advice is to see a vet. if you wouldnt do that then fine, life goes on.


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

duffey said:


> Miss_Ferret,
> 
> Administering Heat and glucose water wouldn't kill the Barn Owl - or any other bird!
> 
> ...


Sorry duffey but Feeding birds with a syringe can kill it if its not positioned properely. When a bird is hungry and actually feeding from you then it less likely but if it has little or no energy you can end up syringing down its airways. 
Not that I am a bird expert but have learnt from experience.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

reptile rick said:


> Sorry duffey but Feeding birds with a syringe can kill it if its not positioned properely. When a bird is hungry and actually feeding from you then it less likely but if it has little or no energy you can end up syringing down its airways.
> Not that I am a bird expert but have learnt from experience.


:notworthy:

Stomach or crop tubing should never be attempted by somebody who has no experience or is not under the supervision of somebody well experienced, as both can kill. As can dropping water/food into the mouth of the bird.


----------

